# Which 4x4 do you think is the best?



## NerdzFTW (Feb 27, 2018)

This is just a short survey to see which 4x4 you prefer.
Feel free to leave your comments below!!


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Feb 28, 2018)

I absolutely love the wuque m
Its very snooth, never pips or locks up
And is very fast


----------



## AidanNoogie (Feb 28, 2018)

Cubicle Labs Wuque M


----------



## Hazel (Feb 28, 2018)

SCS Cosmic WuQue M


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

Qiyi Wuque for sure. I have quite a few of the top 4x4 and the Wuque is the best all around cube, in every category. Eventuality I really want to get the Wuque M to try, but for now the standard is fine.


----------



## NerdzFTW (Feb 28, 2018)

Wow, I see all the comments so far are on the Wuque M. How about on a cheaper scale, like a budget cube??


----------



## NerdzFTW (Feb 28, 2018)

cubeshepherd said:


> Qiyi Wuque for sure. I have quite a few of the top 4x4 and the Wuque is the best all around cube, in every category. Eventuality I really want to get the Wuque M to try, but for now the standard is fine.


Wow, I see that many people like the Wuque. Many people have said that there are minor catches and that it pops. I've seen reviews on the Aosu GTS M, and I think its also pretty good.


----------



## cubeshepherd (Feb 28, 2018)

NerdzFTW said:


> Wow, I see that many people like the Wuque. Many people have said that there are minor catches and that it pops. I've seen reviews on the Aosu GTS M, and I think its also pretty good.


My Wuque will every once and a while have a minor pop, but that has more to do with my looser tensions and rougher turning style. If you are looking for a 4x4 on a low budget then the Qiyi Qiyuan or the Cyclone Boys Feiteng would be my recommendations, however if you are looking at paying a little more the the above yet still staying under $15 the the Yuxin Blue would be my top option. The Moyu Aosu GTS does get pretty great reviews but it is a bit more then one of the above mentioned.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Feb 28, 2018)

I haven't tried any of the 4x4's above but the Wuque M. However I have a Cubicle Wuque M. I don't know how it could get much better. I'm yet to get a pop. Corner cutting is great. And overall lockups are not bad at all. As I said about not trying many 4x4's, take my advice as you will, but it's a great cube.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 28, 2018)

Yuxin Blue M, hands down, and it's not even on the poll .


----------



## Sion (Feb 28, 2018)

I loved the cangfeng while it lasted.


----------



## NerdzFTW (Feb 28, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> Yuxin Blue M, hands down, and it's not even on the poll .


I'm sorry, i forgot to add the Yuxin Blue M..


----------



## Merp (Mar 1, 2018)

People say that the Wuque is very good.
I have it and it pops like hell. It blasted during a solve. And now it is kept in a box with half assembled. I will assemble it after my exams are over.


----------



## Aysha (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm currently using the Aosu GTS M. I did, however, increase the magnet strength (by adding more magnets) on the outer layer since the default magnets are not strong enough for me.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 1, 2018)

@Prem The Cuber 

What tensions is it on?


----------



## FireCuber (Mar 1, 2018)

I have tried the Cubicle Labs Wuque M and I think it is awesome! But I don't currently use it


----------



## Merp (Mar 2, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> @Prem The Cuber
> 
> What tensions is it on?


Medium


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 3, 2018)

Wuque
Asou GTS
Meiyu
Blue
Asou
Thunderclap


----------



## NerdzFTW (Mar 8, 2018)

I want a 4x4, what should I get? I can't buy expensive cubes though.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 8, 2018)

NerdzFTW said:


> I want a 4x4, what should I get? I can't buy expensive cubes though.



Whats the budget?


----------



## Mastercuber04 (Mar 9, 2018)

NerdzFTW said:


> I want a 4x4, what should I get? I can't buy expensive cubes though.


I think the wuque is the best but i dont know what yur budgit is


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 9, 2018)

Get a Qiyuan or THunderclap. They have excellent outer layers but horrible inner layers.


----------



## NerdzFTW (Mar 9, 2018)

At most around 25 dollars, but if I win 1st at a math competition, I win 150 dollars.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 10, 2018)

Probably a stock WuQue then. GL with the math comp.


----------



## NerdzFTW (Mar 10, 2018)

Duncan Bannon said:


> Probably a stock WuQue then. GL with the math comp.


 Thank you for the encouragement. At cubezz, the stock wuque is 14 dollars and the aosu gts m is 26...


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Mar 11, 2018)

NerdzFTW said:


> Thank you for the encouragement. At cubezz, the stock wuque is 14 dollars and the aosu gts m is 26...



I haven't tried a Aosu M before. Someone else will have to compare it for you. However, you could pick up Wuque and also get a nice GTS2 or something with leftover money.


----------



## One Wheel (Mar 12, 2018)

I honestly can't figure out what's better about the WuQue than a Yuxin Blue. I also used a Cyclone Boys G4 as my main until the core wore out. It's not a durable core design, but otherwise a still a very serviceable cube for pretty cheap ($12 on theCubicle).


----------



## 1001010101001 (Mar 12, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I honestly can't figure out what's better about the *WuQue than a Yuxin Blue*. I also used a Cyclone Boys G4 as my main until the core wore out. It's not a durable core design, but otherwise a still a very serviceable cube for pretty cheap ($12 on theCubicle).


Me neither but I like Wuque more. I use Lewis


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Feb 27, 2019)

1001010101001 said:


> Get a Qiyuan or THunderclap. They have excellent outer layers but horrible inner layers.


I have a Qiyuan and the inner layer always gets awful pops and crazy explosion. My pb is 3mins. Should I get the thunderclap as an upgrade? Also, how about the cengfeng 4x4 and the G4?
I am going to magnetize my new 4x4. Among the thunderclap, the cengfeng 4x4 and the G4, which one is the best?
I want a 4x4 which doesn't pop and both outer and inner layer works well, and I'm on tight budget.


----------



## xyzzy (Feb 27, 2019)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I want a 4x4 which doesn't pop


Aosu GTS 2…


Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> I'm on tight budget


… never mind.

How tight is your budget? Does an Wuque (17.29 USD on zcube.vip) fit? If not, the Thunderclaps are considered to be decent semi-budget alternatives. There's also the Shengshou Mr. M, but that hasn't been very well received.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Feb 27, 2019)

xyzzy said:


> Aosu GTS 2…
> 
> … never mind.
> 
> How tight is your budget? Does an Wuque (17.29 USD on zcube.vip) fit? If not, the Thunderclaps are considered to be decent semi-budget alternatives. There's also the Shengshou Mr. M, but that hasn't been very well received.


I will get the regular size thunderclap.


----------

